

Show HN: Gusto is awesome - cereallarceny
http://gusto.is/awesome

======
notduncansmith
Pretty cool site. The pong game is (hopefully) an elegant tool for pre-
screening clients; or maybe I'm reading too much into it.

One note: if you're trying to show off how successful you make your clients,
don't list clients that appear to have gone under. The link to Oh Crap (the
app) points to a generic GoDaddy domain page.

~~~
cereallarceny
Their site hasn't gone up yet, but thanks for the comment! And yes, it is a
way of pre-screening clients. And yes, I'd highly suggest doing something
similar if you freelance.

~~~
notduncansmith
Cool, good to know. I'd maybe put a tooltip over that link for now ("Link
coming soon!" or something). I love the timeline scroll animation, by the way.
Congrats on doing something really cool with scroll without completely
breaking it - not enough people respect the scrollbar.

------
mjhea0
Respect the back button.

`history.pushState()`

Besides that, looks great guys!

~~~
cereallarceny
Thanks! We've had enough people complain about the back button, we'll remove
that.

------
minimaxir
Your unnecessary URL changing trick completely blocks the use of the Back
button.

~~~
cereallarceny
It's not intended to be much of a trick, just utilizing the HTML5 history
library. Would you opt for HTML5 pushstate with hashtags or just removing it
altogether?

------
cereallarceny
Removed the history pushstate, everyone should be happy now!

